# New IG Plastic Valkyrie



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, have you seen the latest from BoLS...



First pic of the PLASTIC Valkyrie



Also reference of the same pic in the UK March WD (early subscription delivery) in the News in Brief section... (see Warseer)



However, the same Valkyrie and the same landing pad is shown on page 270 of the 5th ed rulebook



How long have they had a made up model of the plastic Valkyrie then?

Mik


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

I think this is not a plastic kit but the FW one, however this is not the same valkyrie fron the rulebook, sorry.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, comparing the pictures at BoLS you can see that the engines seem much closer to the forward cannons in the supposed plastic kit than in the FW one, although it could be an effect of assembly, but I'd say they are different ones.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, thought I'd grab the pic for folks who can't get to BOLS, or don't want to click a button. :grin:










Hard to see a difference tbh, if it is the Plastic kit, jobs a good un.


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Actually, I agree...

I was looking at the landing pad more than the Valkyrie

In the rulebook it IS the same landing pad, but not the same Valkyrie

However, if you believe the post from BoLS and the post (with pic from WD) from PlasticLegion via Warseer... 

Then this IS DEFINATELY the plastic Valkyrie

Looking forward to it... come April... May... June... whenever

I wonder if the other rumour is true... multi variant kit... includes parts for a Vulture

Mik


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

It IS the new plastic Valk kit. The photo is from this Month White Dwarf (the one that come out next week or two, sub get it early) as a perview to the new Imperial Guard release, much like you seen War of the Ring for the past few months & it'll be out this month.

But again that is the plastic valk. GW store should have them in by the end of March I belive to get the new Guard stuff ready for the release

IP


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Well according to bell of lost souls that is the forgeworld one as the new plastic one was not ready in time for shooting.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh well, then it was an assembly issue then  I hope the plastic Valk does such a fine job as the Baneblade!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

There is a new plastic one coming out, plus guard are getting something like a Nuke... pinch of salt with that one because its from the unfinished dex.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

In ANY case, a plastic Valkyrie is a drool-worthily cool development!


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad to see the changes being made to IG.... but that is causing everyone at my local store to make a IG army... When I first started in Sept, we only had 1 token IG... now we have over 7 with IG armies and 2-3 others planning theirs. Now that my Nid army is done, I might have to look into them... though I'm looking forward more for the Necrons..
Anyways, glad to see IG getting some love and I hope the new plastic Valk does look like the FW one... would go well with my 'Alien' style Nid scenario campaign.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks a little sleeker then the FW one, maybe a little lower to the ground. I like it better then the resin one, at any rate. I'll compare them when I get a plastic one.

-Dirge


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Talos said:


> Well according to bell of lost souls that is the forgeworld one as the new plastic one was not ready in time for shooting.


That's just what some anonymous poster left as a comment, and we all know how reliable *those* are. :laugh:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe Radical Psyker I did not know that I only saw it posted on Warseer that it was not the plastic one and it was credited to Bell of lost souls.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Talos said:


> Maybe Radical Psyker I did not know that I only saw it posted on Warseer that it was not the plastic one and it was credited to Bell of lost souls.


The quotes 'reported' by the person on WarSeer said they quoting someone's comments on BoLS, not BoLS themselves. The comments left on BoLS are largely junk and not a reliable source for anything much at all. I've read all the comments on BoLS by the way.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The only difference I can see between the pics are the paintjob and the angle of the shot, as well as the troops coming out of it/standing next to it.

anyway, pretty cool.


----------



## Inquisitor Magnus (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*dribbles* me wants it!


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Definatly going to be included in the army


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

looking very good.... going to be annoying though lots of people are gonna start collecting IG and us tau players will be sad because we wil be overwelmed with sheer lots of people (sigh)


----------



## RecklessFable (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, as I hold my FW Valk up to the screen to compare, it is identical, contour for contour... which just doesn't seem right...

I HOPE they are at least a little different, like the Baneblades were.


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

From the rumour mill...

"Vendetta" parts are possibly in the kit as a "gunship" variant, which means...

Huey transport chopper equiv to Valkyrie
Huey fire support / gunship equiv to Vendetta
Huey Cobra attack gunship equiv to Vulture

We shall, as they say, see...

Mik


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Photo of the plastic Valkyrie from the UK Design Studio Open Day care of philbrad2 at Warseer.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

While the White Dwarf photo up for debate, here some photos from the Warhammer World open day of the PLASTIC Valk (check the Warhammer World blog)


http://warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52548&d=1234699952

http://warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52552&d=1234700998

http://warhammerworld.typepad.com/photos/studio_open_day_150209/

IP


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

The flying base for the Valk is pretty sweet too, According to jervis in the seminar they had to make one especially for it as it snapped the standard base.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=27428

Loads more here too, including the sprue. Also had a look at the CAD drawings of it, which were very impressive to say the least!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I receieved a newsletter showing me the plastic valkerie allong with a plastic Empire Steam Tanks, Collector's ed Space Wolf and Orc.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

I am definitly getting one and i'm using it all the time it looks amazing and I can't wait to see how it plays.


----------

